# Quilted Casserole Carrier (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw this casserole carrier on another forum and thought I would make one, it was easy to make, I quilted the fabric in a straight line one inch apart after that it went real fast. 








This is the carrier opened up.








bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dang - that's really nice... 

Why don't you give link to the directions or describe the whole process.

And I can see anyone that goes to a Church 'covered dish' supper, or other group pot-luck being able to use one of these. Great to make for Christmas presents? (remember only about 6.5 months to Christmas).

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, Angie,
All you do to make it is,
Cut 4 pieces of fabric 11"x30"

Quilt 2 pieces together, make two of these.

Bind around one piece

On the other piece cut out a half circle on the narrow ends, that is for the handles, then bind the long sides and around the handle cut outs,

Then turn down enough to put the dowel rod in.

Lay the two parts together, forming a plus sign, stitch 3 lines of stitching to sew the two parts together, leaving the 4th side open to insert a sturdy square of wood or other material to give a firm base

Sew velcro on edges of inner parts that fold over to contain casserole.

The dowel rods and wood base can be taken out to wash the carrier.

bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the directions. This will make wonderful gifts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Bopeep - that doesn't sound too difficult.

And it's something my older Aunts and Uncles could use and not be a 'catch-all" usless present.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow that's really cute! That would make a wonderful gift!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ and others with embroidery machines - do you see a blank place to embroidery - can you see a nice monogram? 

Hmmmm- these might be good to start for Christmas present for the 8 or so people in my bay area at work.

Angie


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh Wow!! I've been needing one of these!! I will make me one next week..and a couple of extra for gifts..did you make your own binding?? Thanks for the cool idea and the great instuctions!
Maxine


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks all,
My sister told me I should do some embroidery on them, I think that would be nice.
No I didn't make the binding, but you could real easy.
Thanks Again,
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The photos are saying they aren't there or are edited.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmm.....that's strange. They're showing for me. Does anyone else see them? DH is the picture taker/computer guru (not really). He'll have to think about this one.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie yes, they would look lovely with embroidery... but then what doesn't? 

Country Lady, I can't see the pic's either.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

can't see pics


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll try the pics again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NOW! I see them. Very nice.

Angie


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I can see the pics too. Yes, very nice. The square with the half circle cutouts would be great as a way to keep bread or rolls warm on the table, too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to try those... I need to set up a numbering system for my projects.... "Next in line? Grab a number please"!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> I'm going to have to try those... I need to set up a numbering system for my projects.... "Next in line? Grab a number please"!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I really like those. We once won a casserole with carrier at a wedding shower, but it was kinda crummy. I could make those for each of my covered dishes. Thanks


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW Country Lady I Love Your carriers, they really nice, TFS.
bopeep


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh I love those. They're really nice.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

super nice... I love them...getting my list of presents together right now... those willb e perfect. thanks


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx so much for sharing!
I have project #56,809,738,968,605,837,859.1 in line now!
:dance:

Wish I had as much time as I do inspiration!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I love these carriers. One of these would make a perfect gift for mom for Christmas. She is always going to things where she needs to take a casserole. Thanks for posting them.
Winona


----------

